# I'm new to forum and TTs



## Luvs (Oct 26, 2008)

I've just bought the most fantastic car on the road, a black [of course] TT quattro.
It is 2006 sport 2 seater, however i now need things for it and don't know where to buy and what to get, so please help.

I need heated seats [it was advertised with these, however the database the ad was taken from added them] the seats in it, although lovely, half suede half leather don't move except forward and back. Are the heated seats easy to fit or would a specialist be required?

Now on to the fun stuff, what else can I add? 

Is it just me or are these cars difficult to get in and out of? is there an easy way, ladies to answer please.

Why don't Audi install cup holders for drivers is there any way around this?

I have only driven the car for a couple of days and find it awesome and the fuel consumption in front of my eyes certainly keep the foot very light on the accelerator however when passing other cars it is a great feeling 

Looking forward to fun reply's as I don't take life too serious and what my car to reflect this, however furry dice are not on my shopping list

Irene
AKA Luvs


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

hi, sounds like you have a qs,you can't get heated seats unless you change the seats, you can buy a cupholder and loads of other bits for your car, but once you start its hard to stop 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum ,have a look at www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

welcome

not sure if anyone on here have fitted heated elements to the recaro's.

having only been in one once, and being a shorter driver, the guy did tell me it was easier to get in and out, by sliding the seat back and forth.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

p1tse said:


> welcome
> 
> not sure if anyone on here have fitted heated elements to the recaro's.
> 
> having only been in one once, and being a shorter driver, the guy did tell me it was easier to get in and out, by sliding the seat back and forth.


Beth (Yellow's other half) has been pestering him to do it but the fabric is a lot thinner so the elements would be a lot warmer.


----------



## Bluebird (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi - re getting out of car - just getting used to this myself!! Find that both feet out of car on the floor first then rely on good thigh muscles to get you to standing (not easy in high heels and if you are five nine like me!!!)  Double difficult if someone parks close to you! Good luck :lol: 
Bluebird


----------

